# Throwing Up?



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

I keep millet in a little cubby hole of my desk right next to Noki's cage. Last night she snuck over to it and ate a ton of it before I caught her. A little while later she started vomiting whole, undigested seeds. It was too late to go to the vet so I decided to watch her overnight and take her after my class this morning if she was still throwing up. 
She's been completely fine all day, normal poop, eating like usual, no weird behavior. What would cause her to randomly throw up like that? Should I be worried?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She may have eaten too much and was reguritating to empty some out. If you see her pig out on something you can feel her crop to see if it is full...will feel like a bean bag. If the food is in the lower part of the crop then that is fine. if the food in the crop feels like it is going up the neak, rather than at the bottom, she may have over-filled herself and was trying to clear some out.


----------

